# 3000-gas-stalls hot



## david686 (Feb 10, 2009)

After years of running with ½ choke, 
Rebuild the carb – the pump in the carb was frozen, cleaned entire carb

Started and it ran great even under a load with out the choke at all, only until it got hot

Spark from the coil is good

Points looked bad, installed new points and condenser ($24)

Pulled plugs, no gas on plugs, plugs have spark

Poured small amount of gas into each cylinder – it started and run at idle until it got hot

Could, sort-of, keep it running by pouring a little gas into the intake of the carb

2/10/2009 – Tractor started this AM fine, ran great at full power, under a load and at idle – until is got fully warmed up, then killed

Warmed up, would not start, until I put a little gas into each cylinder, then ran bad for short time and died and will not start again. Carb had gas in it, plugs are dry

At this point, I need help, please!


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know the answer and am no expert but I would take it apart again and check that all the jets and passages were open and also check the float setting. Do you have a book on it?


----------



## david686 (Feb 10, 2009)

Failed to say that it did this before carb overhaul, worked on all jets and passages, will check float level: have a book-just didn't want to open carb again; this one is hard, thanks


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Will it still run with a 1/2 chock like before?


----------



## david686 (Feb 10, 2009)

No, once it gets all warmed up, it will not run unless I pour a little fuel into each cylinder-then runs badly until 'that' gas is gone. I plan on opening up the carb again and check and set everything (float). The problem seems to be that the fuel is not getting to the plugs when it get warm, OR could it be when the fuel is used up that is in the bowl. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

There is a screen at outlet of tank - oh, wait, what year is this thing ??


----------



## david686 (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought the replacement Zenith carb and it is running great, no more problems. Thanks


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Good,what did you have for a carb before?


----------



## david686 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had the Holley, replaced it with the Zenith 13914. A perfect bolt on. I now don't need to run with 1/2 choke.


----------

